# failed rpc error unable to receive errno connection refused



## tuntun (May 12, 2010)

hi folks 

well i have bee trying to figured out this issue, i have a nfs server on free bsd 8.0 and the clients on bsd 8.0 and redhat 6.0 and i have a problem to mount a nfs directory and this is the message 


```
failed rpc error unable to receive errno connection refused
```
 on the bsd 8.0 nfs server

i hope you can help with this as soon as possible.

thanks jose


----------

